# Finally found these in a cab



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Got them in a '04 box code surprisingly. They look and smell great!*


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice pickup! Been lookin' around myself....:dr


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Let's see:

Ramon Allones - :dr 

Cab of 50 -:dr 

a little age - :dr 

Yeah that makes it official -- GOOD GET!!!!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome grab......:dr :dr :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad they finally came in Fred -- enjoy them!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn it Fred...I read the title and thought you found my zebra thong in a taxi!!

Great pick-up!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Damn it Fred...I read the title and thought you found my zebra thong in a taxi!!
> 
> Great pick-up!!


:r your sick Dude.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Damn it Fred...I read the title and thought you found my zebra thong in a taxi!!


I thought it was a Cheetah pattern...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Damn it Fred...I read the title and thought you found my zebra thong in a taxi!!


That's frickin' hilarious!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a cab of AUG 04's and they are getting pretty good. Another year or two and they will be fantastic. Nice grab!


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

NICE!

I got a 50 Cab of those myself not too long ago and they looked great ..much better than my dress box of 25!


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Now that is just a darn pretty sight. :dr Congrats on your find, I'm jealous. :fu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice grab !

Those cigars definately look tasty.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice pickup - a whole lot if great sticks that will get better - how can you beat that?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*SWEET!*  :w


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Those look nice and they are intact! Now for the 10 year wait.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Those are very enticing pics, I am VERY jealous. :tg


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice get there Fred. I now have a new respect for yellow ribbons 



Stacey


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I hate cigar ****!
man those look nice.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Beautiful, simply beautiful. One of my favorites.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great find Fred, congrats!


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn now I gotta find a place to get me a cab after seein that.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I see you don't need me to get you into trouble....nice. Now, let's see if you like what's coming your way:dr We should have a good time in May 07..hehe


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

My Favorite...so far!

Great score!! Enjoy!!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I am a little new to the world of ISOM's are these the RA Specially Selected 4.75 / 50 ? Sorry if this is a little bit of a stupid question.

Congrats on the great find either way.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> I am a little new to the world of ISOM's are these the RA Specially Selected 4.75 / 50 ? Sorry if this is a little bit of a stupid question.
> 
> Congrats on the great find either way.


Yes, but the RASS is a little longer at 4.875 inches. I may just have to go dig one out of the cooler.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I see you don't need me to get you into trouble....nice. Now, let's see if you like what's coming your way:dr We should have a good time in May 07..hehe


you make me feel inadequate when i receive your holdings. I have to satisfy myself too. I dont know what im gonna buy when i see whats coming..I love getting the packages but just not quite satisfying knowing that they will be leaving me in a year.lol...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> you make me feel inadequate when i receive your holdings. I have to satisfy myself too. I dont know what im gonna buy when i see whats coming..I love getting the packages but just not quite satisfying knowing that they will be leaving me in a year.lol...


What percentage of the packages showing up at your house are actually YOURS Fred? :r


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice pick up man! And you can't complain about the '04 boxcode either :w


----------



## aliphus (Jun 14, 2004)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> What percentage of the packages showing up at your house are actually YOURS Fred? :r


not much..the RASS are mine but anything thats special will most likely be the Docs holdings.


----------



## doohnibor (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice.


----------

